

Why Siri is all hype - bond
http://www.forbes.com/sites/panosmourdoukoutas/2012/01/05/why-siri-is-all-hype/

======
DrData
Let's see what's hype and what has substance when iTV hits the market with a
voice-controllable interface that spans the full set of functions from setting
volume through searching the web and more.

Since the iPod, every Apple device has in some way primed the consumer market
for what is to come. Voice control for phones has been around for ages, it's
never been good but it has been around. Kind of like touch interfaces
really... Anyone here ever own a K-jam/Jas-Jam or any similar devices of that
generation? The iPhone represents touch done right.

What came next?

A revolution in, not only smart phones but also the long forgotten tablet!

Siri on the 4S represents voice control done right, next move is to sneak it
into another device now that people know and love it.

In touch what Apple removed was the stylus, you have a pointing device(s)
built into your body-why the need for an auxiliary device?

It makes a lot of sense on a TV. No lost remotes, no need to locate an
auxiliary device when you have a controller built in: your voice.

